# So whats the general consensus on men who get their nipples pierced?



## racoon02 (Jul 19, 2005)

Are they gay? Cool? what?


Also anyone know if you get your nips pierced will your nips be hard all the time? 


I ask... not because I want to be "trendy" and get my nip pierced, but because I am not very comftorable with my nipples. I have muscle on my chest... I am just not comftorable with the way my nipples are...they are too "big" I guess I should say... and I like the way they look when they are hard. Was thinking about getting them pierced to fix this.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

100% in need of attention.....pathetic.


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2005)

don't see the point on a guy.  seen many a pierced nipple on perky breasts and it is HOT !!!!


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 19, 2005)

pierced nips are gay

good for guys with puffy pre-gyno nips tho

those poor bastards


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll bet the guy in foremans sig has pierced nipples.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100% in need of attention.....pathetic.


And gay


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 19, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> And gay


oh yeah?


yur gay.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 19, 2005)

May I add that tehy r ghey.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

God hand gay


			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> And gay


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> oh yeah?
> 
> 
> yur gay.


I could see how a fag might see it like that.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 19, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I could see how a fag might see it like that.


you didnt run with the joke correctly

you got defensive

how sad


you shouldnt be allowed to have the name "witmaster" as you exude very little wit


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> you didnt run with the joke correctly
> 
> you got defensive
> 
> ...


I'm Defensive??  Wow, take a second and read your recent post!!  Sorry I missed your joke but then, hey, you gotta admit, you're not the most elloquent typist.  No offense here slick bt I was just giving you shit.  Sorry you took it wrong.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> you didnt run with the joke correctly
> 
> you got defensive
> 
> ...


Brad Pit avatar?????Gay.
Defensive and insecure???Gay!
The stupid name???Gay


----------



## racoon02 (Jul 19, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> pierced nips are gay
> 
> good for guys with puffy pre-gyno nips tho
> 
> those poor bastards




I think I fall into the baloney nipple category 

Thats the whole reason I wanted to get them done.

I thought cutting body fat would get rid of them...

I was 315 in the pic in my gallery... Ive lost lots of body fat since then, and am now 265... and STILL have them.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Brad Pit avatar?????Gay.
> Defensive and insecure???Gay!
> The stupid name???Gay


----------



## COVENTRY (Jul 19, 2005)

Gay
    Gay  
        Gay!
                 Nuff Said!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess NT and I are gay.  I got mine pierced in '94, way before it was trendy.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I guess NT and I are gay.  I got mine pierced in '94, way before it was trendy.


If it wasn't trendy in 94 then thats ok.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Brad Pit avatar?????Gay.
> Defensive and insecure???Gay!
> The stupid name???Gay


stupid name???   

ASSPUNCTURE = GAY NAME

(I only thought of one thing when I first saw this name)

And then I threw-up in my mouth a little bit


----------

